# PGM photos from wikipedia.



## HAuCl4 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are some photos from wikipedia for the difficult to melt metals. Apparently the refined powders are first compressed and sintered into a pellet and then melt with specialized rquipment under vaccuum conditions. Talk about complicated!.


----------

